

West Virginia using stimulus money to buy $22k Cisco routers for rural libraries - crazy_eye
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/11/west-va-internet-consultant-paid-512k-in-federal-stimulus-funds/

======
onetwothreefour
And?

